# Gildenmeister Wechseln?



## Hain (7. September 2006)

Hallo,

unser Gildenmeister möchte den Posten an einen anderen seiner Chars abgeben. Leider wissen wir nicht genau wie es geht.

Im Spiel rumhören hat nichts gebracht. GM's haben auch nicht geholfen.

Was genau muß der Gildenmeister machen um den Posten abzugeben?
(am liebsten wäre mir eine kleine Schritt-für-Schritt Anleitung, wenn es sowas gibt)

Danke und Viele Grüße


----------



## Sahne (7. September 2006)

Hallo,

Schritt 1:
Enter drücken

Schritt 2:
/gleader name_des_spielers_der_leader_werden_soll
eintippen

Schritt 3:
Nochmal Enter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gruss


----------



## Hain (7. September 2006)

Sahne schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Schritt 1:
> Enter drücken
> ...


Danke!
Genau sowas hab ich gesucht :-))


----------



## fst (27. Dezember 2007)

Geht einfacher Gehste auf gesseligkeit also quasi in diene freundeliste klickst auf gilde und dort siehste ne liste mit gildenmitgleider recht oder linke maustaste auf ein mitglied und zu gildenmeister ernennen ZACK hastes


----------



## Sinfein (27. Dezember 2007)

sry, das geht scheinbar so nicht mehr


----------



## Achereto (27. Dezember 2007)

Ich weiß es nicht genau, aber vermutlich muss die Person, die zum Gildenmeister ernannt wird, zu dem Zeitpunkt online sein. In dem Fall müsste er die Psoition zuerst an einen Gildenkollegen, dem er vertraut abgeben, dann umloggen und dann müsste dieser ihm den Titel wieder geben.


Edit: Ahhh, wer hat den diesen Thread bitte ausgegraben? :\


----------



## b1ubb (27. Dezember 2007)

fst schrieb:


> Geht einfacher Gehste auf gesseligkeit also quasi in diene freundeliste klickst auf gilde und dort siehste ne liste mit gildenmitgleider recht oder linke maustaste auf ein mitglied und zu gildenmeister ernennen ZACK hastes



ich glaub fst war bisschen fad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber das funktioniert nicht mehr ! ( leider ) 
zumindest wie ich GLeader war vor ein paar zeiten =)


----------



## Sarek (11. Januar 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich glaub fst war bisschen fad
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das lag sicher nur daran, daß der, an den du den Gildenmeisterrang abgeben wolltest nicht online war.
Bei mir hat es gerade sehr gut funktioniert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neoprim (3. Dezember 2009)

kann man den Gildenmeister Rang auch an seinen Twink irgendwie weitergeben?
Denn man kann ja nicht mit beiden Chars gleichzeitig on sein?

Habe mal geschaut... man kann einem dem Rang ja in der Gildenoption vergeben...
Nur die Frage ist dann, ist er dann auch wirklich Gildenmeister?

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen!


----------



## Raaandy (3. Dezember 2009)

soweit ich informiert bin, nur mitglieder die online sind.


----------



## Ginkohana (3. Dezember 2009)

Der Der Gildenleiter werden soll MUSS online sein!

Steht btw. weiter Oben


Und bevor T.....e kommt und fragt:
Quelle ist meine EIgene Erfahrung mit meiner kleinen Twink und Bankchargilde


----------



## Magickevin (3. Dezember 2009)

OLDSCHOOOL!


----------



## Galain (3. Dezember 2009)

Neoprim schrieb:


> kann man den Gildenmeister Rang auch an seinen Twink irgendwie weitergeben?
> Denn man kann ja nicht mit beiden Chars gleichzeitig on sein?
> 
> Habe mal geschaut... man kann einem dem Rang ja in der Gildenoption vergeben...
> ...



Der Gildenleiter gibt die Gildenleitung weiter an eine Vertrauensperson, kommt mit seinem Twink online und bekommt von der Vertrauensperson die Gildenleitung vergeben. Tadaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowdragen (3. Dezember 2009)

Schaut mal bitte auf das DATUM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lekraan (3. Dezember 2009)

Ticket schreiben, auf GM warten und der macht das dann


----------



## sunrise82 (3. Dezember 2009)

Bierkasten schrieb:


> Ticket schreiben, auf GM warten und der macht das dann



So ein schmarrn... Meinste net, dass die GM´s was besseres zu
tun haben? Mann mann... Genau wegen sowas dauert es
dann ewig bis man sein Ticket bearbeitet bekommt...


----------



## Lekraan (3. Dezember 2009)

sunrise82 schrieb:


> So ein schmarrn... Meinste net, dass die GM´s was besseres zu
> tun haben? Mann mann... Genau wegen sowas dauert es
> dann ewig bis man sein Ticket bearbeitet bekommt...



Hier auf Buffed gab es schon einmal solch einen Thread in dem es hieß, man müsse nen GM anschreiben und ihn darum bitten ... deren Erfahrung nach ging es auch ...


----------



## Nerofw (3. Dezember 2009)

ihr müsst net versuchen zu antworten ,der thread wurd vor 3 jahren aufgemacht und glaube nicht das er es bis jetzt net rausgefunden hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rudall (3. Dezember 2009)

Nerofw schrieb:


> ihr müsst net versuchen zu antworten ,der thread wurd vor 3 jahren aufgemacht und glaube nicht das er es bis jetzt net rausgefunden hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch, doch. er sitzt noch gebannt vor dem rechner und wartet auf die antwort. ^^

btt: wenn man keine ahnung hat... wie die meisten beschrieben haben: vertrauensperson gildenleitung geben, vp gibt dir dann die leitung zurück. fertig.

die erfahrung hab ich als gildenleiter der größten raidgilde auf blackhand(vorsicht! ironie!) auch gemacht.


----------



## Rolandos (4. Dezember 2009)

Shadowdragen schrieb:


> Schaut mal bitte auf das DATUM
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



LOL, da macht einer mal keinen neuen Thread auf, um eine Frage zu stellen, die frecherweise auch noch zum Thread past und er wird gleich wieder angemault. 
Entweder wird gemosert "Benutze SUFU" oder es Wird gemeckert "Schau mal aufs Datum" 

Was soll das eigendlich, hier sind wohl doch einige, nicht mehr ganz dicht.  Sorry, ich vergas, so etwas ist hier  Normal, ich bin der nicht Normale.


----------



## Windelwilli (4. Dezember 2009)

Rolandos schrieb:


> LOL, da macht einer mal keinen neuen Thread auf, um eine Frage zu stellen, die frecherweise auch noch zum Thread past und er wird gleich wieder angemault.
> Entweder wird gemosert "Benutze SUFU" oder es Wird gemeckert "Schau mal aufs Datum"
> 
> Was soll das eigendlich, hier sind wohl doch einige, nicht mehr ganz dicht.  Sorry, ich vergas, so etwas ist hier  Normal, ich bin der nicht Normale.


So isses. Kannst es keinem Recht machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pereace2010 (4. Dezember 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> ich glaub fst war bisschen fad
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Wow B1ubb lang nix mehr von dir gehört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anburak-G (4. Dezember 2009)

Sich selbst den GL geben geht nicht, da beide Personen onlin sein müssten (was bei einem Account ja schlecht geht^^)...

Also GL ner Vertrauenswürdigen Person geben, Umloggen und geben lassen ;-)


----------



## Dini (4. Dezember 2009)

Hehe^^ 
Leute bleibt beim Thema.
Ist doch vollkommen okay, dass jemand die Sufu benutzt hat um ein bereits vorhandenes Thema für seine Frage zu nutzen.
DAAAAAAAAAAAANKE!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)


----------

